# Free today & until 30th Sept. Also Enrolled in KU. LUNCH BREAK THRILLERS



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

UK Link does not work as it is a separate assin. You would need to go to Amazon UK and search for the ebook. Unfortunately, when I put a UK LINK, KINDLE BOARDS auto changes to a .com link with a different assin not availalable in the UK.

For all other territories, click the flag for your territory​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Declan, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Still on the best seller list for shorts in the UK for all of March, but struggling to get started in America.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone for giving my book a read. really appreciate

Here is my blogg

http://declanconner.com


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Something for the holiday weekend

Lunch break Thrillers.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

They say good things come in two's. This one has twelve.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

If you like short stories, then you'll enjoy this read


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

What a Buzz, turned on the computer this morning to find Lunch Break Thrillers at number 3 for its category and 850 overall in the UK charts, out of 450.000 books.

Can't Grumble at the recent progress in the American charts at around 22,000 this morning. Quite an achievement for a short story collection. Hope you will give it a try.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Waiting for the world to end, I nearly forgot to promote my book today. So here goes.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Hot on the heels of Survival Instinct hitting the top 100 for crime thrillers in Germany. Lunch Break Thrillers has hit the number 4 spot in the UK for the same category in short stories.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Last week of special offer, then the price increases and the stories will be uploaded separately.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Decon said:


> LAST WEEK OF PROMOTION. The price will increase later this week and I will be uploading the stories separately at 99c.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am close to finishing the formatting the separate stories.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Already uploaded the individual stories to Amazon DE and will be increasing the price of Lunch Break thrillers on monday to $4.99 when I upload the individual stories on Monday. Buy now while it is a bargain.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you to all those who have bought Lunch Break Thrillers


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope you will consider my book.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

A big thankyou to all those who bought my book this week.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the support you have given me for my compilation. I have now released, The End or a New Dawn in a German translation, Das Ende, oder eine neuer Anfang and next week I should be doing the same with The Enemy within.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

A special thank you for your continued support. sales are OK, but reviews are hard come by.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone else had their sales slow down due to Amazon's sale?


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Back in the top 10 in the UK and making progress in America. Thanks everyone


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Really encouraged by the support for Lunch Break Thrillers in America.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the support. Resally pleased with progress this month


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Just joined in the tagging thread and it is starting to work


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Off to a good start both here and in the UK


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

A big thankyou to all who have bought the book.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Sales are way ahead of last month. I've given up trying to work out why.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Another great week. The free book on my signature must be helping


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Another brown bar day. The months seem to pass so quickly.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Only 5 more shorts to go and I cand release volume 2


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Only 4 more stories to go to the volume 2 release. I think I will title it Lunch BreaK Paranormal Thrillers.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Close to finishing the Create Space formatting, so it should be available as a paper book soon.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Really excited at the way this book is selling, thank you.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

It's funny how months vary with regards to sales. November sucks for me, how asre your sales this month?


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Not been out far a run in a while. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

The power of KDP. Made some sales this week.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my readers


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

A happy new year to all my past and future readers.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Things are definately looking up for sales in the US. Thank you.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Spoke too soon in my last post.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

*12 NOT SO SHORT STORIES*​
*FREE TODAY.*​
*ENROLLED IN KINDLE UNLIMITED.*​







The UK VERION HAS SEPARATE RIGHTS. TO DOWNLOAD FROM UK.​
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lunch-Break-Thrillers-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B004OA6LIM​
ALL OTHER AREAS, CLICK THE FLAGS IN MY SIGNATURE.​


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I've downloaded a copy - Thank you for sharing about this wonderful offer.  Hope others will enjoy learning about it too.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Giving this a whirl as free. Not promoted this for some time.


----------

